# Request Stock Splash Screen For The Tbolt



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

asking for a favor can someone post a zip file for the stock HTC splash
that would work through cwr please


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

this is not a rom release.


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

wrong section


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

my bad sorry guys


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Why is this the wrong place for this? Wouldn't the developer forum be the place to go to get flashable files for a rooted phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

The Dev Threads on RootzWiki are reserved for releases from Developers. Requests and all other material should be in the general thread (with exception to themes of course. Those go in the Themes thread)









All the best,

-HG


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved this thread to the general section. Please keep development sections for releases only. Thank you


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> The Dev Threads on RootzWiki are reserved for releases from Developers. Requests and all other material should be in the general thread (with exception to themes of course. Those go in the Themes thread)
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Got it. Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

download jrummy's rom toolbox and it has the stock splash screen in it. I dont know if the free version supports it but the pro version definitely does as i just switched back to stock today...


----------

